# teile einer grafik verlinken



## cameeel (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi all, 

   ich glaub mein Problem wurde schonmal gehandelt, kann es aber nicht mehr finden also sry wenn ich nochmal poste... 

   Meine Frage:
   Wie kann ich einzelne Teile einer Grafik verlinken?
   Ich glaube das war so das man den Pixel links unten und den rechts oben angeben muss und alles da drinne wird verlinkt !?


   thx schonma


----------



## danube (25. Dezember 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/verweis_sensitive.htm

Die meisten HTML Editoren bieten sowas aber auch an


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. Dezember 2004)

Du könntest natürlich auch die Grafik teilen und jeden Teil einzeln linken


----------



## cameeel (25. Dezember 2004)

danube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/verweis_sensitive.htm
> 
> Die meisten HTML Editoren bieten sowas aber auch an


 Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht, aber funktioniert das ganze auch wenn die Grafik als background angegeben ist 

    bei mir ist die grafiik so eingebunden:

```
<td width="849" bgcolor="#0F1F27" height="140" background="../images/banner.jpg"></td>
```
 
  oder MUSS ich das so mchen:

```
<td width="849" bgcolor="#0F1F27"><img src="../images/banner.jpg" usemap="ka" width="849" height="140"></td>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Dezember 2004)

Nö, mit Hintergrundbildern kannst du das nicht machen. Es gäbe theoretisch wahrscheinlich einige relativ unsaubere Methoden, das trotzdem hinzukriegen, die Frage ist aber, warum willst du es als Hintergrundbild haben, wenn du es genausogut als normales Imagemap definieren kannst?


----------



## cameeel (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich binde es als Hintergrund ein weil es einfach besser aussieht wenn man die Grafik dann nicht markieren kann...
Eine Grafik mit <img> eingebunden kann man markieren und das gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut....

trotzdem thx @ all


----------



## Gumbo (26. Dezember 2004)

Es wäre auch eine CSS-Lösung möglich.


----------

